# Gifs animés dans Mail



## earchide (2 Janvier 2010)

Les gifs animés ne sont pas animés dans Mail. quelle est la solution pour que ça marche ??


----------



## schwebb (2 Janvier 2010)

Glisse le gif sur Safari.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Glisse le gif sur Safari.




????


----------



## schwebb (2 Janvier 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ????



!!!!


----------



## Aliboron (2 Janvier 2010)

earchide a dit:


> Les gifs animés ne sont pas animés dans Mail. quelle est la solution pour que ça marche ??


C'est un "problème" qui a déjà été archi-multi-traité sur les forums. Si tu regardes tout en bas à gauche de cette page, tu auras un (tout) petit échantillon des fils qui en ont déjà traité. Il est probable que la réponse à tes questions s'y trouvent déjà.

Sinon, pour lire les gifs animé, parmi les multiples possibilités, rappelons celle du petit lecteur proposé (et créé) par zacromatafalgar dans ce fil


----------



## Le docteur (2 Janvier 2010)

Pour les visualiser depuis QuickLook : AnimatedGIF


*Note du modo : *et pour en parler sur MacGe : Internet et réseau" !


----------

